# [SOLVED] Help! Ethernet Controller driver



## carri_no_e (Jan 21, 2010)

I recently purchased Dimension 5100 from a friend, and installed XP on it, when attempting to install my new wireless adapter I found out that 1. there is no ip address and 2-there is no drivers for any of the "Other devices" listed on the Device Manager. The Ethernet Controller says

_Device type: Other devices

Manufacturer: Unknown

Location: PCI bus 3, device 8, function 0

Device status: this device is not configured correctly (Code 1)

To reinstall the drivers for this device, click Reinstall_

I used my other computer, and went to the Dell driver page and downloaded every driver and yet it still will not work. I have spent way too many hours trying to figure this out on my own could anyone please help! Again its a Dimension 5100, Dell Connolly E187242 motherboard, XP SP 1 (cant update because I cant get on the internet):upset:


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Help! Ethernet Controller driver*

-Open Device Manager
-Post the Hardware ID for each unknown/other device 



> Open the Device Manager
> Right Click on the Device in question
> Properties
> Details Tab
> ...


----------



## carri_no_e (Jan 21, 2010)

*Re: Help! Ethernet Controller driver*

thanks for the quick response... I dont see a details tab... there is general, driver, and a resources tab... thats it! If I click on the driver tab, there is a driver details button-however an error message pops up and says _no driver files are required or have been loaded for this device_


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Help! Ethernet Controller driver*

What devices are listed in Device Manager? (maybe post a screenshot)

Has the Chipset Driver been installed?

What version of Windows XP? (Home,Pro )


----------



## carri_no_e (Jan 21, 2010)

*Re: Help! Ethernet Controller driver*

I dont know how to do the screet shot, so hope this is ok..

all of _Other Devices_ has a yellow question mark, 
_Ethernet Controller
Multimedia Audio Controller
PCI Input Device
Video Cotroller
Video Controller (VGA Compatible)_

Everything else appears to be fine...except under Network Adapter the only thing listed is 1394 Net Adapter... I dont know if that means anything.. 

I did 2 downloads from the Dell website for the Chipset... I downloaded R114566 and R96614

XP home...

Any Ideas?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Help! Ethernet Controller driver*

Hi this is the 5100 http://support.dell.com/support/dow...s=WW1&osl=en&catid=&impid=&SystemID=DIMENSION 5100

this is 5100c http://support.dell.com/support/dow...s=WW1&osl=en&catid=&impid=&SystemID=DIMENSION 5100C
you should enter the service tag from your machine and it ill get you the correct page for your drivers


----------



## carri_no_e (Jan 21, 2010)

*Re: Help! Ethernet Controller driver*

I have downloaded every driver on that page, twice! Can you think of anything else that might help, or should I just toss this pos computer.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Help! Ethernet Controller driver*

Hi try running this http://www.lavalys.com/ everest ultimate trial it will produce a report copy it to notepad and attach it your next post, it will give the details of all your hardwarethis could help in finding your drivers


----------



## carri_no_e (Jan 21, 2010)

*Re: Help! Ethernet Controller driver*

ok hopefully this is what you wanted... there is alot more but everytime I did the whole report the site would freeze and stop responding, let me know if you need more

thanks Carri


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Help! Ethernet Controller driver*

Hi Carri,
To attach the full report (we may need it), 
Copy and paste the report to notepad.
Name and Save the report so you know where it is.
Note: do not name it carrie, the report will not attach

To attach the report to your post
Use the Go Advanced option
Look for the paper clip near the top of the window that opens
Another window will open (Manage Attachments)
Browse to where you saved the report
Another window will open (Choose file to upload)
Click on your saved report, then open
This window will close and you will see the Manage Attachments window
Click on upload (next to browse) and close the window.
Your report should be attached.


Bill


----------



## carri_no_e (Jan 21, 2010)

*Re: Help! Ethernet Controller driver*

OK got it thanks  here it is..


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Help! Ethernet Controller driver*

Hi Carri,
From your report


> [ Unknown / Ethernet Controller ]
> 
> Device Properties:
> Driver Description Ethernet Controller
> ...





> I recently purchased Dimension 5100 from a friend, and installed XP on it, when attempting to install my *new wireless adapter *I found out that 1. there is no ip address and 2-there is no drivers for any of the "Other devices" listed on the Device Manager


I do not see in your report where the wireless adapter is. The Network controller error posted above is a LAN driver not a wireless adapter.
Was the wireless adapter you are referring to installed in the computer at the time of the report?

Let me know how you make out with the rest of the drivers.
Do you know the make and model of this wireless adapter?

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## carri_no_e (Jan 21, 2010)

*Re: Help! Ethernet Controller driver*

BILL you are truely *MY HERO!!!!* I am replying to you from my newly up and running pc. Thank you so much for all your help, it is now up and running *PERFECT!!* Carri


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi Carri:wave:,
Glad to have helped you:smile:.
Thanks for your patientsray:.

Bill:grin:


----------

